# I think I made a Mistake....



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't stop crying since I got home from work. I find returning to work full time a real challenge. My kids haven't adjusted, I'm exhausted, they are as well.

I took a job an hour a way (what was I thinking), I had to hire a babysitter for two hours in the am, and two hours in the pm, and the gas is costing me a fortune. If the job was easy, I'd say "ok, I can deal", but it's a really stressful job (child welfare), and I can't seem to retain everything....then I realized that I probably took a job too soon after my separation (which was Feb.), I thought I was ready, and now....I'm in a fvcking mess. I don't even enjoy the job much.

I need some help figuring out what I should do? I nodded off in a meeting, and my supervisor found out...not good.

I think we needed another couple of months to adjust to our new situation, being a single mother is obviously new to me, and at times I'm overwhelmed.

sucks


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you think you may be going thru one of the stages of grieving?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

OK, I think you need to go to your supervisor now. Sit down and tell her an edited version of what you told us -- that you are exhausted because of your personal upheaval. That you are 100% committed to the job, but you realize you have not been showing your best side. (I know you don't like the job, but this is not the time to say that.)

Can you negotiate maybe a 35-hr week? Maybe a couple of days off this week or next week? You can't think straight when you are this stressed, and since you've realized that your bosses know, you might as well come clean with them and ask for some accommodation. Beats getting fired.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I tried to hold off as long as I could before telling my management. I ave a vey strong work ethic, and have never really let my life outside the office affect my work, but my seperation has caused some issues, and I let them know before the impact was noticable, just so they would have an idea. Of course, I did not go into all the details, just assured them that I was not in danger of being arested or anything, and they have been great working with me.

This is only temporary. Things will get better.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Phew, things did get better, that was a horrible day, my daughter wouldn't go to school etc.

I did tell my supervisor a little of my sitch. That they're adjusting, and I'm adjusting to everything as a single mom.

Hopefully I don't get fired....


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Good to see that things are getting better working....


----------

